# Signature win?



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Hopefully this win will go down in history as a franchise changing win for the Mavs. What a comeback.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

No. I'd like the signature win to be a game where we played better. Wins like these are great b/c ppl remember comebacks, but not something the coach is going to want the players to remember.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

It can't be a signature win without overcoming a lot of adversity. Being down 15 with 6 minutes to go on the road certainly qualifies as such.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Yeah but I'd like it to be a game where both teams play well and we just play better. Not a game where we hand it to the other team and take it back late. I understand heart and grit, but I'd like some execution in there as well.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

It is a signature moment for Dirk and will be on highlight montages for a long, long time


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I agree with cpaw. The last moments of the game was about Dirk. 


I still haven't quite figured out how DAL pulled out a win....... not complaining though.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Dirk took this on his shoulders and brought home a win despite Jason Terry playing like a GD retard. 

This is a loss that will hang with Miami because they thought they had us beat. Wade will think twice before he pulls a BS pose in front of our bench with 6 mins to play again.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

That game could turn out to be a watershed moment when the series was won - but of course there's a ton of basketball yet to be played.

On a bigger scale, this team has been playing a never-say-die style for weeks now, and this season could be the turning point for the franchise.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> That game could turn out to be a watershed moment when the series was won - but of course there's a ton of basketball yet to be played.
> 
> On a bigger scale, this team has been playing a never-say-die style for weeks now, and this season could be the turning point for the franchise.


Hello there, old timer!


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Agreed that it was more of a Dirk moment than a team moment.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

A comeback every now and then is fine, but having to do this on a nightly basis will eventually catch up to you.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> A comeback every now and then is fine, but having to do this on a nightly basis will eventually catch up to you.


Yeah, Dirk has had to be almost superhuman down the stretch for the Mavs to win. He was in Game 2 and was on the verge of another all-time effort before the turnover and missed shot in the last 30 seconds.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Personally, I don't fault Dirk for any of his T.O.'s. The guy is playing with a bad left hand and a hurting right wrist. As hard as his wrist hit on the rim going for the block, I am surprised he was able to play with it afterwards.

Plus, game 2 he had some help. He got nothing from anybody else in game 3. Dirk is a stud, but there are 4 more guys on the court getting paid by Cuban. Terry REALLY needs to start stepping up.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

> In the 20 minutes that Dirk Nowitzki has been on the bench resting during the NBA Championships, the Dallas Mavericks have been outscored by 31 points. In the 124 minutes that he played, Dallas has outscored the Miami Heat by 23 points.


That about sums it up.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> That about sums it up.


Pin it on Barea. I have been cautiously optimistic with his plays in the initial rounds of the playoffs, but his tendency to play hero ball is killing me. Maybe he's not trying to play hero ball, and his court vision is just plain bad...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Don't leave out Terry. He's been pathetic in the late rounds of the playoffs.

I am still waiting for a "breakout" game for him.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Wait, someone changed your sig? Without even talking to you? That's ridiculous.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> Wait, someone changed your sig? Without even talking to you? That's ridiculous.


Yes. Twice already, and I am not happy about it.

You were a mod here at one point, and you know the rule about name calling. When a mod violates these rules, I expect to hold them accountable. Plus, I am only asking for an apology from the guy.

Apparently, my message has been too extreme for BBF...


----------

